# Beer/Lime Grilled Antelope



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Beer/Lime Grilled Antelope

Marinade Ingredients:
½ can - beer
1 tsp - lime juice
1 tsp - honey
1 tsp - jalapeno, diced
1 garlic clove, minced 
1 tsp - cilantro
salt to taste

1 lb - antelope steaks
½ stick of butter

Place marinade ingredients in a blender and puree.
Place tenderized antelope steaks in marinde for 2 to 4 hours
On a BBQ grill cook steaks for 3 to 4 minutes on each side, basting with melted butter.

Just threw a bunch of stuff together:


Vacuum marinade is quick, an hour is long enough for these thin antelope steaks:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Cool, mini cubes of cilantro.I guess I need to go to work abit more often so I can see whats new on the shelves


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Cool, mini cubes of cilantro.I guess I need to go to work abit more often so I can see whats new on the shelves


They're pretty neat. You can smash the cube between your fingers.

.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds way good. Can you adjust and use 3/4 a can of beer?

:grin:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Does it have to be pbr?:grin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Does it have to be pbr?:grin:


No.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Sounds way good. Can you adjust and use 3/4 a can of beer?
> 
> :grin:


I 'spose, but if you use a half a can you can use the other half to make some beer marinade for chicken.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dang Goob, that sounds like a good one. I'm definitely going to try this recipe. I just bought a Foodsaver a couple weeks ago and I wasn't sure what the vacuum bottle accessory was for but now I have to buy one.

Another thing, I tried a similar beer recipe but I started out with a six-pack of beer. By the time it came to add the beer I only had a jigger left in one can. Should I start out with a 12-pack to ensure I have enough left for the recipe?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Dang Goob, that sounds like a good one. I'm definitely going to try this recipe. I just bought a Foodsaver a couple weeks ago and I wasn't sure what the vacuum bottle accessory was for but now I have to buy one.
> 
> Another thing, I tried a similar beer recipe but I started out with a six-pack of beer. By the time it came to add the beer I only had a jigger left in one can. Should I start out with a 12-pack to ensure I have enough left for the recipe?


That's a goodun.

Try the vacuum thingie when brining trout and salmon or marinading meat for stir frying or fajitas.

.


----------

